# Titan Quest - Legendärer Schwierigkeitsgrad



## WullFish (6. September 2006)

*Titan Quest - Legendärer Schwierigkeitsgrad*

Hallo, ich habe soeben den epischen Schwierigkeitsgrad vollendet.  

Habe ne Erdmagierin, zweite Meisterschaft ist Geist. Mit der Kombi war kein Gegner wirklich ein großes Problem, da der Lava-Golem und der Leichenfürst die Gegner von mir ablenken und ich Feuerbälle reinfeuern kann. 
Nur am Telkin mit der Sichel, der Typhoon freilässt, hatte ich etwas zu knabbern (im Gegensatz zum Typhoon, der schneller als im ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad weg geputzt war. 

Bin momentan mit über 30.000.000 EP's bei *Level 52 *angelangt, legendäre Gegenstände hab ich bisher 15 bekommen, epische Gegenstände schätz ich mal so 50-60 Stück.
Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrung im legendären Schwierigkeitsgrad? 

Hoffe da kommen auch wieder neue Zwischengegner, fand die 3 epischen Zwischengegner "Automatoi - Talos, Mantikora, Drachenleiche - Fürst der Untoten) etwas wenig, hätten sie noch mehr reinpacken können, auch wenn die natürlich die Schwierigkeit zwischendurch mächtig angehoben haben.


----------



## SnakePlissken666 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest - Legendärer Schwierigkeitsgrad*

ne keine Erfahrung, aber deiner Beschreibung nach sind Zauberer klar im Vorteil. Ich habe Kriegsführung und dazu noch Erdzauber. Nur habe ich Kriegsführung sehr hoch und das andere nicht. Durch die verschiedenen Angriffe ist das auch ganz witzig, nur wirft mir das Spiel dermaßen starke Gegner entgegen das es langsam keinen Spaß mehr macht. Ich bin übrigens jetzt in Episch in Ägypten und gerade in der Bibliothek. Und vom Griechenland bis dahin bin ich schon 30 mal verreckt. Da wird mir z.B. ein Stufe 47 Automatikos entgegen gestellt wenn ich Stufe 37 bin. Wer da gewinnt ist wohl klar. Ein Treffer von dem und ich bin hopps. Und jetzt bin ich in der Bibliothek an dem Risenkäfer. Wenn der mich mit seiner Giftfontaine trifft dann gehen 2200 Lebenspunkte so schnell runter das nicht einmal ein edler Gesundheitstrank mich rettet. Mit anderen Worten, ein Treffer und ich bin Tod. Extrem frustrierend. Und das man immer an den selben Stellen den selben Setgegenstand findet ist auch mehr als dumm. Ich habe schon 4 mal Ramses Armfeder, aber nicht einen anderen Setgegenstand davon gefunden.
Hoffe das ein Patch diese Missstände behebt, denn Lust drauf hab ich noch. Nur wenn man bei einem Tod so 40k Erfahrung verliert und z.B. beim Sieg über den Telkine in Griechenland nur 10k bekommt, dann muss man ne Menge Monster erschlagen um diese Differenz rein zu bekommen. Da will ich nicht wissen wie es erst in legendär ist. Warscheinlich ist dann für den Kämpfer schon die Aaskrähe zu schwer.


----------



## WullFish (6. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest - Legendärer Schwierigkeitsgrad*

 
Klingt lustig.
Aber pass auf, Kriegsführung hab ich auch Anfangs genommen, und bin bis zu Fayum in Ägypten gekommen (nach Memphis). Da allerdings beim 2. harten Zwischengegner (erster ist der von Dir erwähnte Automatoi-Talos) ca. 5 mal gescheitert. Mein Krieger hat Level 44. Allerdings hab ich bei dem sobald ich auf Level 32 bei den Fähigkeiten alles in die Ahnenkrieger gesteckt, die sind jetzt beim Maximum und haben mir beim Käfer so sehr geholfen, dass ich ihn beim ersten mal geschafft hab (allerdings hab ich vom epischen Minotaurenfürsten den PEINIGER bekommen, ne legendäre Spitzaxt mit gut Schaden!). 

Meine Gegenstände kannst Dir mal unter folgendem Link anschauen (ich bin BeerWulf):
http://www.globalgameport.com/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=2200&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=3

Automatoi Talos war wirklich schwer, keine Frage. Bin gut oft gestorben, aber nachdem ich mit dem Krieger bei MANTIKORA (zu dem Monster komm ich gleich) verzweifelt bin, hab ich das Game nochmal komplett neu als Magierin für Erde & Geist begonnen, und mit der und dem Lavagiganten in Verbindung mit dem Lich-Lord der Geist-Meisterschaft hab ich den Automatoi-Talos gleich beim ersten Anlauf besiegt. 

Östlich von Fayum erwartet Dich am Ende einer riesigen Höhle der zweite crazy epische Zwischengegner: MANTIKORA, bei dem brauchst Du gute Blitzresistenz!!! Blöd ist, dass Du ewig brauchst, bis Du die Höhle durchlaufen hast, und wenn Du stirbst musst Du immer von Fayum aus wieder rein und bis zum Ende durch. 

Im Orient warten dann noch "Drachenleiche-Fürst der Untoten" als dritter und letzter neuer Zwischengegner auf Dich, der ging eigentlich. Genauso wie Typhoon auf episch, da war der Telkin mit der Sichel, der ihn befreit, weitaus schwieriger,aber für den gabs auch satte 200.000 EP, während Typhoon nur 80.000 brachte. DAFÜR gabs vom Telkin und vom Typhoon jeweil einen zueinander passenden *LEGENDÄREN Set-Gegenstand *- ein Traum! Siehst Du ja alles unter dem Link. 

Viel Spaß noch und viel Glück bei Mantikora   
Auf mich wartet im legendären Schwierigkeitsgrad als Zwischengegner die *HYDRA *(siehe Cover-Hülle des Games), bin gespannt WO...


----------

